# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## konijn32

ik ben 33jaar en na de geboorte van mijn dochter ben ik niet meer ongesteld geweest dat is nu 10jaar geleden maar waar ik wel last van heb is van bruine afscheiding ben er wel mee naar de huis arts geweest en die kan ook niks vinden en als ik stop met de pil komt er alleen maar bruine afscheinding ben al eens een halve jaar gestopt met de pil maar er verrande niks

----------


## lenio

> ik ben 33jaar en na de geboorte van mijn dochter ben ik niet meer ongesteld geweest dat is nu 10jaar geleden maar waar ik wel last van heb is van bruine afscheiding ben er wel mee naar de huis arts geweest en die kan ook niks vinden en als ik stop met de pil komt er alleen maar bruine afscheinding ben al eens een halve jaar gestopt met de pil maar er verrande niks


Hallo,

heb je wel eens gedacht aan voetreflexmassage. Zelf heb ik van iemand vernomen die het ondergaan heeft er veel baat bij heeft gehad.

Voetreflexmassage behandeling bestaat uit 5 behandelingen.ieder week op de dezelfde dag en tijdstip de massage ondergaan.De aanvang is op de dag dat de menstruatie begint. Weet niet op welke dag dan is het belangrijk om met volle maan te beginnen.

Via je zorgverzekeraar is het mogelijk om in aanmerking te kunnen komen voor vergoeding. het ligt er aan hoe je verzekert bent.

Daarnaast bij een goede erkende chinese arts accupunctuur op de nier en hormoonpunten met ondersteuning van samengestelde kruiden kan daarbij ook helpen.

Succes.

Zelf heb ik er goede ervaringen mee. na 20 jaar eindelijk verbetering. Ik ben onder behandeling bij de Radboud geweest en geen succes.

----------

